# SIS der größte beschiss aller Zeiten



## knusewetter (8. August 2005)

Schlaflos im Sattel in Thaleischweiler-Fröschen war die größte Frechheit die ich jemals gesehen habe. Eine Abzocke vom aller feinsten.
Bei zwei mal 40 euro im Zweier-Team und 50 euro als Einzelstarter hätte man schon was erwarten können. Aber was war?
Die Strecke war NICHT präpariert, es gab weder DRK noch einen Rennarzt, am Verpflegungstand gab's grüne Bananen die Morgen erst reif sind, völlig Fetter Kuchen der um 2 Uhr Nachts alle war, Kaffee der ab 4 Uhr eiskalt war, 3 Kisten Mineralwasser gab es erst nach protesten und das war es schon an Getränken. Keine isotonischen Getränke, keine Riegel oder irgendwas was man bei jedem anderen Marathon bekommt.
Es gab keine Preisgelder, kein Finshergeschenk obwohl versprochen, es werden keine Ranglisten veröffentlicht und das angekündigte Lagerfeuer gab's auch nicht.(Außentemperatur 7°C)
Das Frühstück war dann der abschließende Hammer, es gab für jeden *ein* Brötchen und *eine* Tasse Kaffee und auf nachfragen ob das nicht ein bißchen wenig sei für ne ganze Nacht mit 180 km in den Beinen, kam die Antwort, nö.
Die Veranstaltung zielte also eindeutig darauf ab viel Geld in die Vereinskasse zu bringen.
Das Fazit von mir und denen die mit mir da waren. Einmal und nie wieder, denn das war glatter Betrug an Mountainbikern.


----------



## alöx (8. August 2005)

Ui Böse... wenn das echt so stimmt würde ich aber irgendwo an der richtigen Stelle ein wenig sehr Druck machen auf Geldrückzahlung o.Ä.

Oder soll mal jemand vorrechnen wofür das Geld verwendet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (8. August 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Oder soll mal jemand vorrechnen wofür das Geld verwendet wurde.



Tja, wenn bald alle einschlägig bekannten Singlespeeder mit der neuesten XTR Schaltung rumfahren, weisst du wo das Geld geblieben ist  

Mein Beileid.

Grüße.


----------



## Thorsten_F (8. August 2005)

Hallo Knusewetter,

Die Verpflegung war nix haben wir gemerkt, die ging total in die Hose! Das übernehmen im nächsten Jahr die Frauen von Thaleischweiler-Fröschen! Profis eben
Phaty hat drei von Eurem glorreichen Team noch vor Ende des Rennens die komplette Rückerstattung des Startpreises angeboten, da er nach 9 Stunden Dauergejammer von Euch und Eurem Bodenpersonal (Blond mit Zopf) die Schnauze gestrichen voll hatte ... ! Warst Du eigentlich der Typ der sich eine Apfelschorle am Getränkewagen geklaut hat weil er meinte er hätte darauf Anspruch?

Ansonsten glaub ich auch, daß Ihr da nie wieder fahren werdet, soweit ich weiss, hat alles aus der Region Erbeskopf dort auf Lebzeiten Startverbot!
Wenn man vor der Siegerehrung nach Hause fährt, dann ist es auch relativ schwierig die gesponsorten Preise mitzunehmen. Herr M. Sikora (Startnummer 12 Solo-Klasse) hat eine Torte, einen Blumenstrauss, eine Specialized Messenger Tasche und einen Startplatz für 2006 gewonnen - aber den will er ja garnicht mehr!

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir gerne hier die "Selbstkritik" des dicken Mannes durchlesen und da kannst Du Dir vier Seiten von Leuten durchlesen die einen riesen Spaß hatten - es soll Leute geben, die beurteilen ein Rennen erstmal nach der Strecke und wie ihnen das Fahren gefallen hat!


----------



## olli (8. August 2005)

Und hier siehst Du, wie man richtig, zeitnah und fair kritisiert.


----------



## Scrat (8. August 2005)

knusewetter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke war NICHT präpariert,



Was heißt nicht präpariert?

Willst Du den Wald geteert haben?



			
				knusewetter schrieb:
			
		

> noch einen Rennarzt,



Ich weiß von mindestens einem Doc, der das Rennen mitgefahren ist 

Servus, Thomas (Ich fand's gut! Und nächstes Jahr fahr ich auch mehr als eine Runde...  )


----------



## Running Man (8. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wenn bald alle einschlägig bekannten Singlespeeder mit der neuesten XTR Schaltung rumfahren, weisst du wo das Geld geblieben ist
> 
> Mein Beileid.
> 
> Grüße.



Wie Recht du hast  

Aber, wo Phaty drin ist, kommt auch Phaty raus...   Und die Schönredner dürfen natürlich  nicht fehlen.


Gruß, Running


Jetzt gehts loooos, jetzt gehts looos....


----------



## hollowman4 (8. August 2005)

[klugscheiss mode on]
Grüne Bananen sind REIF  
Aber nein die Deutschen brauchen ne extrawurst weil sone Grüne banane komisch ist    (ist auch süßer...) und deswegen kriegste in De nur überreife bananen 
[klugscheiss mode off]


----------



## manic (8. August 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Recht du hast
> 
> Aber, wo Phaty drin ist, kommt auch Phaty raus...   Und die Schönredner dürfen natürlich  nicht fehlen.
> 
> ...



Wie Recht DU erst hast.

Und da ich kein Schaltwerk brauche, habe ich mir von meinem Anteil fünf  Custom-Made Titanboliden bestellt. 

@Knusewetter: UNd wie Thorsten schon sagte: Das mit der Verpflegung ging in die Hose und wird nächstes mal besser gemacht.

P.S.: @RunningMan: *gääääääääähn*


----------



## Running Man (8. August 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Recht DU erst hast.
> 
> Und da ich kein Schaltwerk brauche, habe ich mir von meinem Anteil fünf  Custom-Made Titanboliden bestellt.




Warum keinen Porsche?



			
				manic schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: @RunningMan: *gääääääääähn*



IKEA-Man, dann leg dich doch hin...


Gruß auch...


----------



## manic (8. August 2005)

Für den Porsche hat es nach Nachzählen nicht gereicht. 

Aber es gab noch ein paar neue Sachen von IKEA dazu. 

Bin schon auf dem Weg ins Bett. Sandmännchen ist rum.

Gruß, manic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (8. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wenn bald alle einschlägig bekannten Singlespeeder mit der neuesten XTR Schaltung rumfahren, weisst du wo das Geld geblieben ist
> 
> Mein Beileid.
> 
> Grüße.




Singlespeeder mit Schaltung.Du hast die Ahnung


----------



## VmaxJunkie (8. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bröckel ... XTR ... Blubb ....



Stimmt absolut, Mann. Das hier war nach diesem Wochenende bei mit übrig.







Hab noch ein schönes Leben, Du.


----------



## Einheimischer (8. August 2005)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt absolut, Mann. Das hier war nach diesem Wochenende bei mit übrig.
> 
> 
> 
> Hab noch ein schönes Leben, Du.



Ich biete 12,50 Euro  

Grüße.


----------



## Keili (8. August 2005)

Jungs ihr seid echt peinlich! Nur meckern aber keine kontruktiven Besserungsvorschäge machen. Was genau sollte besser laufen. Verpflegung haben wir ja schon selbst gemerkt aber das sit auch schon auf anderen Veranstaltungen tüchtig in die Hose gegangen.
Die Feuerwehr war doch im Wald. Die sind ausgebildet auch für med. Notfälle.
Falls es euch noch nicht aufgefallen ist. Wir haben AUGUST da ist in Deutschland normalerweise SOMMER hat leider hier nicht geklappt aber würdet ihr beim Neujahrsskispringen auch einen Kühlschrank für kalte Getränke einplanen? 
War es einer von euch Hanseln, der mich irgendwann gegn 2 Uhr wegen gottweiswas angemecket hat. Ich hab ihm jedenfalls gesagt, dass er gerne sein Geld von mir wiederbekommt wenn er die Klappe hält und einfach nach Hause fährt. Nachdem er die aber nicht wollte kann es ja auch nicht so schlimm gewesen sein. 

Es war ein Premiere und nächtes Jahr werden wir sicher andere Fehler machen 

Ich fand es geil und sehr viele Andere auch!

Keili


----------



## manic (8. August 2005)

@David: Wir müssen reden. Irgendjemandmuss doch das Restmaterial fachgerecht entsorgen.


----------



## VmaxJunkie (9. August 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @David: Wir müssen reden. Irgendjemandmuss doch das Restmaterial fachgerecht entsorgen.



Mensch Janic, was willste denn mit dem blöden Krempel? Is alt und aus blöder japanischer Großserie und eh bloß in Taiwan von unterbezahlten Kindern und depressiven Robotern zusammengeschustert und sowieso für vielzuviele Gänge und die Farbe is obendrein auch total eklig. 
Also: Bring ich das morgen eh zum Wertstoffhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxRacingShox (10. August 2005)

Ich bin auch mit gefahren, völlig enttäuscht.

Es fing an mit der Anfahrt, wir kurvten ewig durch die kleinen Dörfer rund um Wallhalben, bis wir eher durch zufall jemanden traffen der uns eine Wegbeschreibung schilderte. Es gab keine kleine jedoch sehr praktische Ausschilderung um Startern und Besuchern die Anfahrt zu vereinfachen.
Endlich angekommen begaben wir uns zum Start, dort gab es keinen zivilisierten Start wie sonst überall üblich sondern jeder Stürmte los wann er es für richtig hielt. Nach den ersten 6 Runden begann die Suche nach etwas essbarem, jedoch stark enttäuscht war keine wirklich angemessene Verpflegung zu finden.
Das fehlen des DRK Wagens fiel weniger auf da an der Strecke verteilt Kräfte der Feuerwehr postiert waren um etwas Sicherheit zu gewährleisten. Jedoch ab 2 Uhr wurde das Aufgebot der Feuerwehr stark reduziert. Entweder fehlten die Feuerwehrleute oder sie waren eingeschlafen.

Tolle Sicherheit!!!

All das für bis zu 50  für eine Nacht!????

Jeder Mountainbiker wird im Vergleich zu dieser erbärmlichen Veranstaltung bei jedem Marathon (Vulkanbike-Erbeskopfmarathon-St. Wendel usw.) für oftmals weniger Startgeld wie ein "König" gehandelt und mit Verpflegung verwöhnt!!!

Ein tolles Beispiel für die kommerzielle Ausbeutung von unwissenden Neulingen!!!

SIS 2006 OHNE MICH!!!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (10. August 2005)

Um es mit meinem alten Freund Johnny zu sagen:




Alles klar?

Kritisieren ist ja ok und wichtig. Aber nicht so!
alöx ist ja wohl der allergeilste hier: "...blubber...mal so richtig Druck...blubber..."


----------



## xjr-matz (10. August 2005)

Die Veranstaltung war das allerletzte....der einzige Grund warum ich noch was dazu sage ist die Aussage wegen der geklauten Apfelschorle !!!!

Selbst der Bedienung wars peinlich,nachdem ich versucht hatte mit dem `Chef`zu reden  bin ich zurück und habe das Geld auf die Theke gelegt,er wollte mir die Apfelschorle schenken !!!!!
Ich denke bei 40 Euro für ein paar Stücke Kuchen und ca. 1 Liter Getränk war diese Apfelschorle ihr Geld wert !!!!  ;-))
Die Bedienung konnte ja auch nix für diese Abzocke,ich bin mir sicher ihm wars unangenehm.
Einen Gruss und ein Danke an diese Qualifizierte Person.

Jedoch will ich hier auch ganz klar sagen das die Bewirtung super war,klasse Preise & Speisen,die Kritik geht ganz klar an die Verpflegung auf der Strecke.
Da fallen solche Sachen wie das nichterkennen der Startnr. nach der ersten Runde ( vom 3.),eiskalter kohlensäurehaltiger Sprudel,keinerlei Hinweise wo was zu finden war,angegebene Zeiten wurden nicht eingehalten,die schlafenden Feuerwehrleute,ein Quadfahrer der beim überholen die Steine in meine Richtung feuerte und auf die Strecke ragende Bäume die mit Band umwickelt(es wäre sicherer gewesen diesen zu entfernen,jedoch auch anstrengender !!) eigentlich ja gar nicht mehr ins Gewicht.......weil die Herren Veranstalter sich sooo ja sicher sind das es eine gelungene Veranstaltung war.

So lernten wir die Veranst. kennen,eine große Lüge von Anfang an !!! 
(klar gibt es ein Finishergeschenk,beste Verpflegung,alles da )

Ich bin mir sicher das sie super war,aber nur für die Vereinskasse (den Vorschlag mit dem Vorrechnen der Kosten finde ich gut,jedoch wird dieses ganz sicher nicht stattfinden).

Ich wünsche dem besten Orga-Team das ich je kennengelernt habe weiterhin alles Gute

Mit freundlichem Gruss 

Matz


----------



## Deleted 3968 (10. August 2005)

Hier eine kurze Zusammenschau dessen was ihr mitgenommen hättet wenn nicht so wäret wie ihr nun mal seit. (Oder habt ihr euch vielleicht heimlich doch amüsiert?):
- viele neue Freunde, Bekanntschaften, Liebschaften... (aber ihr wart ja sicher mit Rennvorbereitung und Fahrradputzen beschäftigt.)
- das Gefühl mit ´ner Bockwurst im Magen richtig schnell unterwegs zu sein.
- die Erfahrung mal ein schönes Fahrrad ausprobiert zu haben (SS, Fixi, Foxi etc.)
- das Gefühl ordentlich gefeiert- und trotzdem Sport getrieben zu haben
-  die Sicherheit ´ne coole Sau zu sein (seit ihr halt nicht!)
- das Gefühl sich grinsend den Arsch abgefroren zuhaben 
- ach...lassen wir´s! Meine Freundin schwärmt immernoch.

Ja, es gab Pannen! Aber: Das war die erste Veranstaltung dieser Art und den Veranstaltern zu unterstellen sie hätten dicke Profit gemacht ist mehr als unverschämt!
Die Herren die hier motzen und so etwas noch nicht selbst organisiert haben sollen das erst mal machen (Da braucht man Freunde und Bekannte und so!).
Die Herren die schon mal so was ähnliches veranstaltet haben sollten sich mal fragen ob die Stimmung auf ihren Veranstaltungen auch so locker und freundlich ist! (Merkt ihr was?)

Mit (ebenfalls) freundlichen Grüßen,
Dominik


----------



## Schlaflos (10. August 2005)

Hallo Matz, 

dann warst Du also der, dem ich um 6 Uhr das komplette Startgeld für die ganze Mannschaft angeboten habe, weil ich das Gejammere von Dir und Deinen Teamkollegen nicht mehr ertragen habe! Und dann so "Ähm nee moment, das seh ja nur ich so, ich weiss ja nicht wie die anderen ... " - weg war er und wart nie mehr gesehen ... !
Du bist schon ein ganz ein grosser Held! Du fühlst Dich betrogen? Ja warum hast Du denn dann das Geld nicht genommen???

Tja und nun? Irgendwie hat es allen anderen gefallen - nur den Herren und Damen vom Erbeskopfmarathon nicht. Damit kann man dann leben ... 
Stimmt nicht ganz Eurer Amerikanerin hat es auch Spaß gemacht, mit der hab ich mir heute ein paar emails ausgetauscht und die war auch eher nur wegen der Versorgung angepisst - genau wie ich auch!!!
Die hab ich für nächstes Jahr auf eine Freifahrt eingeladen - der Rest von dem Stall kann zu Hause bleiben.

Übrigens kann ich Dir die Rechnung gerne aufmachen - Einnahmen 3.450 (die meisten sind im 4er Teams gefahren oder umsonst weil sie für SiS etwas gearbeitet haben!) und die Ausgaben sind circa 3.100 (Schon mal eine Genehmigung für ein Nachtrennen in einem anständigen Deutschen Forst eingeholt Du Vollprofi??) und die Differenz gehen wir mit dem Quad-Fahrer und seinen Feuerwehrkollegen vertrinken, weil die eine Woche vor Veranstaltungsbeginn noch dankenswerterweise als Streckenposten eingesprungen sind.

Das Riesen-Lagerfeuer für nächstes Jahr (mit Feuerwehrbewachung) ist schon genehmigt, es wird dank der diesjährigen Erfahrungen ein kostenloses All-You-Can-Eat Frühstück für die Teilnehmer geben, die Streckenverpflegung wird von Catering-Service von diesem Jahr in Zusammenarbeit mit einem namhaften Energieriegelhersteller übernommen, der sich bei Betrachten der Fotos fast nass gemacht hat - und damit sind wir durch!
Präparierte Strecke? Was bist Du denn für ein Mountainbiker? Wenn Du Angst im dunklen Wald hast, dann bleibt daheim - aber das wirst Du ja eh tun! Es wurden circa 7.300 Rennkilometer in der Nacht absolviert - und was ist passiert? NIX! Was für Zeiten wurden nicht eingehalten? 20 Uhr 52 ging es los und ab 5 Uhr 59 durfte keiner mehr in die letzte Runde. Oder meinst Du das Briefing - das fand nämlich anstatt um 20 Uhr um 20 Uhr 15 statt ...

Und auch in diesem Thread poste ich nochmal die email vom Solo-Sieger Michael Wöhring (220 km)

_"Das war das schönste, lustigste, beste Rennen aller Zeiten.
Wir hatten so viel Spaß, das muß reichen bis nächstes Jahr...
Hätte nie gedacht, daß man so liebenswürdig chaotisch sein kann."_ 

Muss daran liegen, dass der mehr gefahren ist, als am Verpflegungsstand den Kuchen zu zählen!
Nächstes Jahr wird es allerdings noch wilder zugehen, denn da ist am gleichen Tag noch die Singlespeed EM und da kommt es durch die 150 Eingangfahrer wahrscheinlich zu noch mehr Aktionen die Spaß verursachen können! Für Leute die versuchen während eines Rennen ihr gesamtes Startgeld  zurückzufressen werden wir allerdings nie was machen - ihr bleibt einfach besser zu Hause!

phaty


----------



## leeqwar (10. August 2005)

Schlaflos schrieb:
			
		

> Für Leute die versuchen während eines Rennen ihr gesamtes Startgeld  zurückzufressen werden wir allerdings nie was machen - ihr bleibt einfach besser zu Hause!



sowas gibts ?   

nochmal der hinweis bitte andere regionale rennveranstaltungen bei der terminwahl zu beachten


----------



## grandmaster (10. August 2005)

He,ihr erbsenkopffahrer...ihr seid nur peinlich.ich nennt euch biker??ich schäme mich für euch.
ich will nur nochmal erwähnen--es war ein bikespass im wald...keine grillparty auf einem betonierten marktplatz.spart euch eine antwort--ich lese sie sowieso nicht mehr.wenn ihr nochmals,was ich in meinem hoffentlich noch langen leben nicht glaube,an so einem event teilnehmen dürft--ihr habt ja leider -ausser bei euch -wahrscheinlich demnächst in ganz deutschland startverbot-dann werden wir vorher etwas  Gras von der grünen wiese pflücken und eine friedenstüte rauchen.dann geht alles wie von selbst......und sogar der schönste singletrail ist dann für euch geteert.das drk reicht euch während der fahrt ein grillwürstchen und die feuerwehr reicht euch einen guten  rotwein.den bier gabs ja unterwegs von der supertürkencrew....ach ja und das westpfalzklinikum legt euch bei bedarf einen katheter---den streng dem motto--jedes gramm zählt...

cu
grandmaster


----------



## leeqwar (10. August 2005)

... und könntet ihr bitte mal aufhören zu flamen. wir sind hier ein friedliches volk, sogar ohne mod und obwohl das alles eher ins "pfälzer wald" forum gehört seid ihr gerne willkommen. aber wenn das so weiter geht dann


----------



## 007ike (11. August 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ... und könntet ihr bitte mal aufhören zu flamen. wir sind hier ein friedliches volk, sogar ohne mod und obwohl das alles eher ins "pfälzer wald" forum gehört seid ihr gerne willkommen. aber wenn das so weiter geht dann


  

weiß ja nicht was da gelaufen ist, aber den Erbeskopfmarathon kenne ich als richtig gute Veranstaltung. Und dieses Team als Deppen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen?


----------



## Thorsten_F (11. August 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> weiß ja nicht was da gelaufen ist, aber den Erbeskopfmarathon kenne ich als richtig gute Veranstaltung. Und dieses Team als Deppen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen?



Dann hast Du entweder eine schlechte Phantasie oder warst nicht vor Ort.

Ich denke mal dass bei denen auch nicht alles rund läuft. 
Nur reissen die Teilnehmer das Maul nicht so auf wie diese Typen, sondern äussern(wie es richtig ist) sachliche Kritik.
Beim Wasgau Marathon hatten wir auch jedes Jahr neue/andere Verbesserungen eingeführt.Ich habe auch noch keine VA gesehen, welche perfekt war. Und ich habe schon viel gesehen.

Dies war eine Prototyp-VA, wie sie in dieser Art nicht gibt. Da fehlen halt Erfahrungswerte. Und die kann man mit 10 Jahren Wasgau-Organisation auch nicht kompensieren. Wir wissen wo wir ansetzen müssen.

95% hat es gefallen, darauf lässt sich aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (11. August 2005)

Thorsten_F schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast Du entweder eine schlechte Phantasie oder warst nicht vor Ort.
> 
> 95% hat es gefallen, darauf lässt sich aufbauen.



Es stimmt ich war nicht vor Ort. Aber dieses gemaule von beiden Seiten hilft niemand. Und wenn dem so ist, dass 95% zufrieden waren, dann ist´s doch gut.

Was jedoch neu sein soll sehe ich nicht ganz, denn solche halben 24 h Rennen gibt es doch schon länger?


----------



## Thorsten_F (11. August 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Was jedoch neu sein soll sehe ich nicht ganz, denn solche halben 24 h Rennen gibt es doch schon länger?



Klar, nur haben wir noch nie Nachts ein Rennen veranstaltet. Da fehlten die Erfahrungswerte. Nachts ist es anders zu handhaben als tagsüber.


----------



## lelebebbel (11. August 2005)

Die Strecke war nicht ausreichend präpariert. Achso?
Also ich bin mit meinem Bahnrad (auf 23mm Rennradreifen mit 8,5 Bar) insgesamt 5 oder 6 Runden gefahren, drei davon Nachts, die letzte gegen halb Vier in 30 Minuten, und ich hatte irgendwie keine Probleme.

Vielleicht noch ein bisschen üben bevor ihr euch das nächste mal bei einem *Mountainbike* Rennen anmeldet?


----------



## Einheimischer (11. August 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke war nicht ausreichend präpariert. Achso?
> Also ich bin mit meinem Bahnrad (auf 23mm Rennradreifen mit 8,5 Bar) insgesamt 5 oder 6 Runden gefahren, drei davon Nachts, die letzte gegen halb Vier in 30 Minuten, und ich hatte irgendwie keine Probleme.
> 
> Vielleicht noch ein bisschen üben bevor ihr euch das nächste mal bei einem *Mountainbike* Rennen anmeldet?



Das wird ja immer schlimmer, wenn man hier so drüberliest, könnte man meinen, dass war eine Veranstaltung mit völlig anspruchsloser Strecke, bei der die wenigen Hindernisse aus schlafenden Feuerwehrmännern bestand und zu allem elend wars dann auch noch dunkel, kalt und zu (fr)essen gabs auch nix. Am abschreckendsten finde ich aber die vielen Diebe die dort wohl ihr Unwesen trieben und neben der Tombola, auch nicht vor den raren isotonischen Getränken halt machten  

Grüße.


----------



## hubabuba (11. August 2005)

Ist das jetzt Pfälzer gegen Pfälzer oder Saarländer gegen Pfälzer?


----------



## dubbel (11. August 2005)

Sagt der Saarländer: "Alle Pfälzer in die Pfalz!" - Sagt der Pfälzer: "Alle
Saarländer in die Saar!"


----------



## Einheimischer (11. August 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt Pfälzer gegen Pfälzer oder Saarländer gegen Pfälzer?


Bitte keinen Rassismus hier reinbringen, es ist auch so schon genug Zündstoff drinn - sonst muss Coffee doch noch kommen   

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (11. August 2005)

Das is ja wirklich lustig hier, das topt sogar unser ABI-Forum, wo sie seit 3 Monaten versuchen ne Party zu organisieren.....Ein ewiges Schuld hinundhergeschiebe   

Aber ich musste eben mit Verwunderung lesen, dass unser Startaufstellungs Rebell und Anti-SRB-Terrorist  zu Ruhe und Gelassenheit appelierte. Ich werd dich im September in Nlw wieder dran erinnern....

Allerdings bitte ich um aufklärung wie man  eine nicht präparierte Rennstrecke mit nem Bahnrad abfahren kann und überhaupt, wieso nimmt man mit nem Bahnrad an ner MTB Veranstaltung teil , das is wohl nicht im Sinne des Erfinders   

Und immer schön ruhig bleiben.....


----------



## dubbel (11. August 2005)

Hektik am Neujahrstag im Kreissaal des Neustadter Krankenhauses. Im Warteraum sitzen drei werdende Väter: ein Pfälzer, ein Neger und ein Saarländer. Die Schwester ist überlastet und kann die Kinder nicht so recht zuordnen. 
Sie bittet die Väter, selbst ihr eigenes Kind zu bestimmen. Der Pfälzer zeigt auf das schwarzhäutige Baby und sagt: "Dess do is moins!" Sagt die Schwester: "Das kann nicht sein  sieht man doch an der Hautfarbe!" Daraufhin der Pfälzer: "Dess iss egal.  Bevor ich en Saarlänner groß zieh "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (11. August 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Hektik am Neujahrstag im Kreissaal des Winterbergkrankenhauses /Saarbrücken. Im Warteraum sitzen drei werdende Väter: ein Pfälzer, ein Neger und ein Saarländer. Die Schwester ist überlastet und kann die Kinder nicht so recht zuordnen.
> Sie bittet die Väter, selbst ihr eigenes Kind zu bestimmen. Der Saarländer zeigt auf das schwarzhäutige Baby und sagt: "Dass do is mains!" Sagt die Schwester: "Das kann nicht sein  sieht man doch an der Hautfarbe!" Daraufhin der Saarländer: "Dass iss egal.  Bevor ich ee Pällzer groß zieh "


----------



## hubabuba (11. August 2005)

Ist Pällzer gegen Pällzer.

Warum sitzen immer 2 Pällzer in einem Hubschrauber?
Der Eine hupt, der andere schraubt.


----------



## dubbel (11. August 2005)

menschen zweiter klasse...


----------



## manic (11. August 2005)

qlimit. dumusst mal deine signatur aktualisieren. 

Was die Strcke angeht, so war die Aussage der Starter im Allgemeinen das es sehr gut geht. Deshlab wurden ja recht "anspruchslose" Strecken ausgesucht, da die Dunkelheit die Sache schwer genug macht.


----------



## Freistiler (11. August 2005)

Muß ja ne Menge Spaß gemacht haben. Aber wie könnt Ihr auch an der Verpflegung sparen, wo doch jeder weiß: Hauptsach' gudd gess!  
Gruß, F.


----------



## Einheimischer (11. August 2005)

Ok, ihr habt es so gewollt:

HÃ¤ngen ein SaarlÃ¤nder und ein PfÃ¤lzer am Hubschrauber. 
Da sagt der SaarlÃ¤nder zum PfÃ¤lzer: âLass los, wir sind 
zu schwer!â darauf der PfÃ¤lzer: âLass du doch los!â 
Und so ging es eine ganze Weile. Bis auf einmal der 
SaarlÃ¤nder sang: âLife is life!â Darauf der PfÃ¤lzer 
klatschend: âNana nanana â¦â

Jaja ich weiss, der musste ja von mir kommen   

GrÃ¼Ãe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarakosa (11. August 2005)

Ansage auf dem Hauptbahnhof Saarbrücken: "Mein Damen und Herren, in wenigen Minuten fährt ein der Schnellzug Trier - Kaiserslautern. Weiterfahrt nach Kaiserslautern um 18.44 Uhr. Für unsere Fahrgäste aus der Pfalz noch einmal die digitale Zeitangabe: Stixi - Brezel - Stühlchen - Stühlchen!"


----------



## dubbel (11. August 2005)

Ein Saarländer hat sich mit zwei Pfälzern angefreundet und spielt mit ihnen abends immer Skat in einer Saarbrücker Kneipe. Eines Abends kommt der Saarländer nicht zur Skatrunde. Die Pfälzer sind besorgt. Als er immer noch nicht kommt, gehen sie in die Karcherstraße zur Polizei, um eine Vermisstenanzeige aufzugeben.
"Wie hääscht dann Euer Freund?"
"Wisse mir net!" antworten die Beiden.
"Unn wo wohnt er?", fragt der Polizist.
"Wisse mir ah net!"
"Besonnere Kennzeiche?" fragt der Beamte.
Die Pfälzer schauen sich an: "Hat der kään!" antworten sie schließlich.
"So geht das net", seufzt der Beamte, "Sie müsse mir irgendeine Beschreibung von dem Mann liefere, sonscht kann ich Ihne net helfe!"
Die Pfälzer denken nach. Endlich ruft der eine: "Ich honns: Der hat zwai ar$chlöcher!"
"Zwä ar$chlöcher?" fragt der Polizist erstaunt, "wo gebbts dann so was?"
"Ei jo", meint der Pfälzer, "immer wammir en die Knaip eroinkumme, do rufe die Lait: 'Gummol, do kummt der Saarbrigger mit denn zwä ar$chlöcher!'


----------



## sarakosa (11. August 2005)

Ein Saarländer steht auf einer Brücke und unter ihm sieht er ein Pfälzer Pärchen beim Küssen. Er schaut dem Pärchen zu und auf einmal schreit er: "Hey ihr Schweine hört auf zu f.i.cken!" Der Pfälzer ruft zurück: "Hey wir küssen doch nur." Darauf wieder der Saarländer: "Hey ihr Schweine hört auf zu f.i.cken!" Jetzt reicht es dem Pfälzer, wutentbrand läuft er nach oben und sagt: "Was soll das, was ist dein Problem? Wir f.i.cken doch gar nicht!" Darauf der Saarländer: "Jetzt paß mal auf!" Er geht nach unten, nimmt sich die Frau und f.i.ckt sie nach allen Regeln der Kunst durch. Als er wieder nach oben geht sagt er: "Na, was hab ich gesagt?" Der Pfälzer antwortet: "Du hast Recht, von hier oben sieht es wirklich so aus."


----------



## Thorsten_F (11. August 2005)

Mein Freund isst Saarländer


----------



## Einheimischer (11. August 2005)

Du bist was du isst   

Grüße.


----------



## zeitweiser (11. August 2005)

weitermachen


----------



## Keili (12. August 2005)

Jungs diese Abschweifung ist das Beste was diesem Freg passieren konnte!

Ach ja eins noch:

Mit dem Bahnrad so ne Strecke zu fahren zeigt einfach nur einen Grad der coolness und des fahrerrischen Könnens, die so vielen anden Bikern leider nicht eigen sind. Der lelebbel war auch nicht allein damit. Ingesamt sind glaub ich sechs Leute die Runde mindestens einmal mit dem Bahnrad abgefahren und das nicht langsam. Kuriere halt, die haben einfach nen Vollschuss  !

Keili


----------



## UNKRAUT (12. August 2005)

Was ist ein Pälzer zwischen 2 Saarländern?`?

Bildungslücke
-------------------------------------------
Gehen ein Saarländer und ein Pälzer in der Wüste. Der Saarländer schleppt eine Telefonzelle auf dem Rücken, der Pälzer einen riesen Amboss. Nach ner Weile fragt der Pälzer den Saarländer, warum er denn die Telefonzelle dabei habe. Darauf der Saarländer: Wenn ein Löwe kommt, stell ich die Telefonzelle hin, stell mich rein und ruf Hilfe. Denkt der Pälzer sich: Net schlecht. Später fragt der Saarländer den Pälzer, warum er denn den Amboss dabei hat. Darauf der Pälzer: Na ganz einfach: Wenn ein Löwe kommt lass ich den Amboss fallen, dann kann ich schneller rennen.
----------------------------------------------

Verirren sich ein Saarländer und ein Pälzer im Regenwald.
Sie werden von einem eingeborenem Volk gefangen genommen. Das Volk sagt, dass sie in den Wald gehen sollen um 100 Früchte einer Art zu sammeln. Der Saarländer geht in den Wald und holt Nüsse. Als er wieder raus kommt, sagt das Volk, dass er sich die 100 Nüsse ohne zu lachen in den Hintern stecken muss, falls er aber lacht wird er gefressen.
Er schafft es bis 99, dann fängt er auf einmal an zu lachen und hört gar nicht mehr auf.
Die Eingeborenen sind verwundert: "Du bist so blöde, bei 99 fängst du an zu lachen!"
Er antwortet: "Ich weiß, aber guckt doch mal, da kommt der Pälzer mit Melonen..."
-------------------------------------------------
Ein Saarländer fragt einen Kaiserslauterer nach dem Unterschied zwischen Hundefutter und einem Pälzer.Der Pälzer überlegt und überlegt.Endlich erlöst ihn der Saarländer von dem schwierigen Denkprozeß : 
"  Hundefutter gibt es jetzt auch mit Hirn "


----------

